

Microsoft Execs Bitter about iPad - JacobIrwin
http://www.minyanville.com/dailyfeed/microsoft-slams-apple-on-tablets/?camp=syndication&medium=portals&from=yahoo

======
SlipperySlope
Denial - the second of five Stages of Grief.

~~~
SlipperySlope
should be:

Anger - the second of five Stages of Grief.

Denial is the first stage.

~~~
JacobIrwin
@SlipperySlope, I'd say the execs are somewhere in between the first and
second.

